# Off-Topic Discussion > The Lounge > Ask/Tell Me About >  >  Tell me how to break into my own car

## tyrantt23

I left the keys inside my car, and I was wondering if there is any easy eay to open up my door without having to pay $60.00 - $80.00 for what will take a lockpicker 5 minutes to unlock.

Don't know if it matters, but my car is a Mitsubishi Mirage '01, with no alarm. The windows are rolled all the way up, and all the doors and trunk are locked.

I greatly appreciate any help that you guys can give.  ::D:

----------


## Adam

Even though the windows are rolled up is their a gap in the seal at the top if you lift up the seal?

----------


## pj

Do a search.  I don't know your car, but it is likely you will find instructions online for using a sliphook to easily and safely open your door.  Not all cars can be opened this way, but most can.

You can make them out of a piece of strapping or something flat and stiff, or (where they are legal to be sold) buy them for around $10.

Good luck!

----------


## ThePhobiaViewed

I remember seeing a trick on the internet (maybe i-am-bored.com) of a video where you use a tennis ball with a small hole and line the hole up with the key hole and push the tennis ball so that the pressure unlocks the door or something. I'd look for it before you try it and read the comments to make sure it really works.

Edit: I'll also add that it'll take a lockpicker alot less than 5 minutes to break into your car. I saw a guy on TV get a Porsche open in less than a minute and they're some of the toughest.

----------


## sloth

ROFL!!
Poor guy. ;-p

----------


## Dallian

I guess smashing your windows is out of the question....

Are you _sure_ this is for your own car?  :wink2:

----------


## tyrantt23

> Even though the windows are rolled up is their a gap in the seal at the top if you lift up the seal?



 nope...  :Bang head: 





> Do a search. I don't know your car, but it is likely you will find instructions online for using a sliphook to easily and safely open your door. Not all cars can be opened this way, but most can.
> 
> You can make them out of a piece of strapping or something flat and stiff, or (where they are legal to be sold) buy them for around $10.
> 
> Good luck!



Thanks. I found this one article on it:





> I'll no doubt get told off for encouraging car thieves here, but if that doesn't work, you'll need:
> 
>  1. Torch
>  2. Flat bladed screwdriver
>  3. Wire coat hanger
> 
>  Bend the wire coat hanger so that it's straight and long, and make a small hook on the end of it.
> 
>  Using the screwdriver, prise up the driver's door window rubber on the bottom of the window. You are most interested in the side of the rubber directly above the door locking mechanism. Be careful not to scratch the paint on the door.
> ...








> I remember seeing a trick on the internet (maybe i-am-bored.com) of a video where you use a tennis ball with a small hole and line the hole up with the key hole and push the tennis ball so that the pressure unlocks the door or something. I'd look for it before you try it and read the comments to make sure it really works.



Ah, nice!!! I remember seeing that video once, thanks for reminding me. I wonder if it'll work... here's the link to the video.





> I guess smashing your windows is out of the question....
> 
> Are you sure this is for your own car?



Yeah, it's _going to be_ mind after I open it. hehe. Really though, its mine.  :smiley:

----------


## tyrantt23

Sorry for double post, but I just felt very inclined to post an update on the situation.  :smiley: 

So, turns out me and my friends were able to unlock the car without having to call the overpriced locksmiths. How did we do it? With a coat hanger, but not by the usual method of pulling the lock from inside the door... nope.

We actually managed slide the hanger to the inside of the car, even with all the doors and windows closed. We leveraged the door opened with a screw driver, just open enough to get the wire in the car. Then it was a matter of bending the wire the right way, and we were able to actually push the button that opens all the doors... with the piece of wire, from the outside of the car. haha. It was beautiful.  ::banana::

----------

